# Stick Insects



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My 2 giant spiny stick insects Jack and Jill enjoying the garden they love eating grass:-D


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

they are soo cool, i love them


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to have the little stick bugs when I was in elementary school  What started out as three became thirty...and the babies escaped into my bedroom because they could fit through the cage holes, not very fun waking up to lots of tiny bugs crawling on my face xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your Stick insects are so awesome, thanks for sharing your photos of Jack and Jill with us Indigo love them !


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You  I like sharing them:-D


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

ismintis said:


> I used to have the little stick bugs when I was in elementary school  What started out as three became thirty...and the babies escaped into my bedroom because they could fit through the cage holes, not very fun waking up to lots of tiny bugs crawling on my face xD


I'm sorry, that made me laugh. I once had baby ducks and they escaped and I woke up with one snuggled in bed with me. I still don't know how it climbed up in my bed. But, that's the most bizarre thing I've had get in my bed, and it was snuggly not crawly. How did you round them all up?


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> I'm sorry, that made me laugh. I once had baby ducks and they escaped and I woke up with one snuggled in bed with me. I still don't know how it climbed up in my bed. But, that's the most bizarre thing I've had get in my bed, and it was snuggly not crawly. How did you round them all up?


No worries. Looking back on it, it was a pretty humorous situation. But in that moment I was really grossed out and was flailing around worried they were in my hair. (Mind you I was only 11 or so) 

At the time I also had an indoor/outdoor cat that easily ate the ones I couldn't get. Only a couple got out before my mom put some saran wrap with tiny holes around the openings. I was the kind of kid that liked creepy crawly things...as long as there was a barrier so they couldn't get me. ;-) 

I think the only time I really freaked out was when my mice (also had two fancy mice that year) almost ate one that stumbled in their cage. I loved my mice more than anything and I was so worried I think I killed the bug.  (The last live creature I on purposely killed was in third grade, aside from this moment.) I think if I ever get insects again they will be bigger and in a correct environment that does not allow escape...


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Those stickies are awesome!


----------

